# UPDATED: dynamitecPerformer: Polyphon Vibrato / Tremolo Script v1.5



## Dynamitec (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi everybody!

Sorry, for this provocative title  I don't want to offend anyone, especially not Big Bob. But check this out. I worked a lot on this one. 
This vibrato is really (!) tweakable to almost any style and it's polyphon.
The main reason i wrote this script was that i needed a polyphon vibrato for my guitar library. So this vibrato works especially well with guitar stuff 

These are the features:

* - Two different vibratos and / or tremolos (A and B)
- Those two can be blended via modwheel 
- You see (WYSIWG) your different waveforms crossfaded when using the modwheel 
- Vibrato / Tremolo is synchronised with BPM if wanted
*
You build a vibrato from the following parameters:

*- Vibrato curve: *
_The table shows the first halfe of the vibrato curve (it's has a negative amplitude on the second half). You can setup the wavelength for this part (note duration or time multiplied with a factor) and you can choose or mix different curves via "Edit..." or draw your own. The vibrato curve defines how the pitch is changed while doing a vibrato. You can change the global strengt via "Factor: Vibrato" on the right side in edit mode._ 

*- Vibrato Fade Curve*
_Same here. Choose different curvers or draw your own. The fade curve defines the fading in (or out) of the vibrato curve when a note is played._

*- Tremolo curve: *
_The table shows the first halfe of the volume curve (it's has a negative amplitude on the second half). You can setup the wavelength for this part (note duration or time multiplied with a factor) and you can choose or mix different curves via "Edit..." or draw your own. The volume curve defines how the volume is changed while doing a vibrato. You can change the global strengt via "Factor: Tremolo" on the right side in edit mode._ 

*- Tremolo Fade Curve*
_The fade curve defines the fading in (or out) of the Tremolo curve when a note is played._

*- Drift curve*
_The drift curve defines how strong the speed drifts while doing a vibrato (you can change the global strength (in percent) via "Factor: Drift" on the right side in edit mode. Negative values means a speed up, positive a slow down. Just try and hear. A value 100 in the tables means a slowdown of 100percent per tick! A value -100 means a speedup of 100percent per tick_

*- CC Strenght *
_This curves defines how much the global strength of the vibrato is moderated by the modwheel. _

*- CC Blend *
_This curve defines how the two vibratos (weak and strong) are crossfaded via modwheel. Lower values means more weak vibrato, higher values means more strong vibrato. _

*- Factor: Velocity*
_Positive values means: higher velocity, more vibrato. Negative values means: higher velocity, less vibrato. _

*- Factor: Humanize*
_How many humanizing (some random stuff on the right place _

This has to be seen as a demo version since i'm not finish with all i want to do 
As always...

I editied a setting for guitar and other strings (woodwinds sounds also good).

BTW: Quality changes the resolution i run the script with. High values sounds better especially if a vibrato is really fast but: it costs much more CPU. 
'Good' takes 6-7% CPU. This quality should be fine for most vibratos.


----------



## kotori (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: A Vibrato bettern than the one of SIPS? Check out dynamitecPolyVibrato*

Very interesting Benjamin. It seems very flexible. I might be good to point out that it's a limited demo, so that's the reason it stops responding after a while (I thought I had found a bug at first until I saw the message :wink. 

One thing that would be useful in a script that utilizes tables so heavily as yours, and I been thinking of this for some time now, is for some kind of automatic smoothing of a table. That would let the user more easily draw a curve and then remove the jags. A simple way to make a curve smoother is to apply local averages iteratively.

Btw. I don't mean to be nitpicking, but if you want everything to be verbs in the Edit menu, which is often a good idea, you might want to consider changing "inverse" into "invert". The switching between PERFORM and EDIT mode seems extremely slow here (~0.5s - I guess I'm an impatiant person :mrgreen. Lots of calculations going on I guess.

What are your plans for this script? It seems pretty generally applicable. Will it be open (I guess not since the demo is limited, but still hoping for it) or will you sell licenses?

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Dynamitec (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: A Vibrato bettern than the one of SIPS? Check out dynamitecPolyVibrato*

Hi Nils,

thanks  I changed those to verbs.

I thought i pointed it out : "This has to be seen as a demo version since i'm not finish with all i want to do" 

Actually it's a little bit slow while changing from PERFORM to EDIT, but only in standard view. It's the same old problem: even with your new compact output i now have 4600 lines compiled in this script. And i can't remove anything (belive my i always try to minimize whereever possible). Due to the limts of KSP i have to use "select case" constructions for many calculations and they make the script growing. It's not the calculations, it's the KSP Editor problem that slow the UI down. (It really gets annoying if you use "move_controller(x, 0,0) often). That's why i didn't implement the smooth curve command (i had this on my list). Since i have studied pychology for the last two years i really know how to calculate avarages in all ways :lol: You don't do much more there  
But back to topic: again this would use a lot of select case constructions (if have to manage and calculate 11 tables with curves right now) so: too many lines! The editor gets too slow. I really hope NI will fix this problem soon!

I don't really know how i will handle the license problem. I don't want to give other companys a script they could add to their libraries for free when i did the work and the development. I have great respect for Big Bob who developed SIPS completly for free and you know that i really like to share and work for the public. But i'm young and and i really have to find a way to make a step into this business since this is exactly what i want to do. You can call it "my dream".
So: I don't really know what i should do :(

You see how much i work on all this stuff... but i sometimes have nothing to eat at home (since i spend everything for the stuff i REALLY need, lol, Cubase, Kontakt, Studio monitors, guitars, drums, keyboard, harddisks ...so: i need a solution to get out of this  I mean having both: something to record AND something to eat :mrgreen:


----------



## Thonex (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: A Vibrato bettern than the one of SIPS? Check out dynamitecPolyVibrato*



Dynamitec @ Tue Aug 01 said:


> So: I don't really know what i should do :(
> 
> You see how much i work on all this stuff... but i sometimes have nothing to eat at home (since i spend everything for the stuff i REALLY need, lol, Cubase, Kontakt, Studio monitors, guitars, drums, keyboard, harddisks ...so: i need a solution to get out of this  I mean having both: something to record AND something to eat :mrgreen:



I think you are going about it just fine. You intend on developing a commercial product and you are allowing use to peek into your development cycle and try "betas" while you develop your scripts.

It would be cool to see the scripts  but I respect your right to trade secrets and your right to market yourself. Furthermore... I think you are pretty open on how you do things... A good programmer could easily be steeling ideas from you right now... but the fact that you are so open with your methodologies shows your willingness to share and your confidence in yourself.

The bottom line is... how it will all sound. And I look forward to that.

Just continue as you are and the answers will come to you as you progress. Maybe you could talk to some experienced commercial developers to get a better bird's eye view on the business side of things.

CHeers,

T


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: A Vibrato bettern than the one of SIPS? Check out dynamitecPolyVibrato*



> Hi everybody!
> 
> Sorry, for this provocative title I don't want to offenòq*   @ò²q*   @ò³q*   @ò´q*   @òµq*   @ò¶q*   @ò·q*   @ò¸q*   @ò¹q*   @òºq*   @ò»q*   @ò¼q*   @ò½q*   @ò¾q*   @ò¿q*   @òÀq*   @òÁq*   @òÂq*   @òÃq*   @òÄq*   @òÅq*   @òÆq*   @òÇq*   @òÈq*   @òÉq*   @òÊq*   @òËq*   @òÌq*   @òÍq*   @òÎq*   @òÏq*   @òÐq*   @òÑq*   @òÒq*   @òÓq*   @òÔq*   @òÕq*   @òÖq*   @ò×q*   @òØq*   @òÙq*   @òÚq*   @òÛq*   @òÜq*   @òÝq+   @òÞq+   @òßq+   @òàq+   @òáq+   @òâq+   @òãq+   @òäq+   @òåq,   @òæ


----------



## Dynamitec (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi everybody!

Thank you for your nice replys!

I updated the script. Some bugfixes, sound improvments and speed ups! And: you can use it now as an Tremolo only script, too. Just set "Factor: Vibrato" to zero and "Factor: Tremolo" to a value higher zero.

Btw: This vibrato / termolo is really sensitive to the modwheel (and if you setup it up this way: to the velocity of the keys you press). In fact: if you use both slots (A and B) you have 127 slightly (=> human like) different vibratos you can switch via modwheel. And: You can for example do a slow vibrato with lower values of your modwheel and a fast vibrato with higher values. And of course: those two will be blended smooth.


----------



## Fred Holmes (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry, I couldn't find a download link for this script. Is it available?
Fred


----------



## Dynamitec (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi! I thought i had attached it to this thread. Anyway:

Here's the link:

http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/ksp/script/dynamitecPerformerV1.5.zip (http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/ksp/scrip ... erV1.5.zip)


----------



## hkapoor (Aug 15, 2006)

Dear Respectable Bob,

I downloaded your SIPS v110 two days ago. and I must say it's a lot of stuff to go through. I am a part time musician and recently started using kontakt. I've created a patch for duduk using samples provided in EWQL ethnic gigafiles library. I'll be grateful if you could help me achieve the following -

I'm trying to achieve a perfect legato settings for this Armenian instrument called duduk. This requires taking care of instrument bends etc. My probelm is I cannot find a knob or a button that can emulate a lead instrument. Given below is what I'm doing -

limit the max number of voices to 1.
load your script.
try out various patches in your script and play around with their settings. 

I play the successive note while still holding the previous one. Now when I release this new note I want the sound of previous note which was still held to return. I looked at the kontakt scripts manual. Basically I want that on_release, instrument should return to the previous event "if" the previous note is still held (if note_held=1). Does you SIPS package have this? If not can you please help me with the script code snippet that will do this job?

Best Regards

- Hemant Kapoor


----------



## mathis (Aug 15, 2006)

You might want to post this question in a more appropriate thread.


----------

